# Auction loot: Simcoe ON



## trlvn (Nov 7, 2021)

So I was the high bidder on some lots in an auction from Simcoe, ON.  This auction was like other recent ones where the auctioneer lumped various unrelated items into lots.  Such as a quick change tool post and related tool holders being spread across at least 3 lots.  (Didn't bid on those.)

What got me to bid was a lot with some keyway broaches.






I won the lot for the price of one used broach!  Unfortunately no collars or shims.  The smallest are 3/16 and 1/4.  Realistically, I'll never broach anything larger than that so I may well sell the larger sizes.  The 2 at the top left are damaged.  The smaller of those two (a 3/8") has actually been snapped and brazed back together.  There is another 3/8 in the group.


----------



## trlvn (Nov 7, 2021)

Also with the broaches above were these:






I feel like I should know what these are but it is just not coming to me.  They are each just under 8 inches long. They appear to have cutting teeth rather than gear teeth.

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Nov 7, 2021)

Another lot had some collets:






The lot was titled "Adapters" with no other description.  It went cheap enough that I took a chance on it.  Turns out the main group are Hardinge 2J collets.  The group in front are DA180.  To the left is a single 5C and on the right is a 3PN (P&W) collet.  I'm going to try to sell all but the 5C collet.

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Nov 7, 2021)

There were a few measuring-related items in my haul:






Nothing too exciting.  I believe the base on the larger dial indicator can be swapped to another DI?  The indicator it is attached to is sticky although it reads tenths.  The other smaller indicator is what I believe is called a back plunge (?).  It is very sticky and has a very short travel.

The tall stand is a bit interesting.  The circular base is made from brass and it appears the screws could be used to adjust it stand precisely perpendicular?  

Craig


----------



## trlvn (Nov 7, 2021)

My loot also included a few recognizable parts.  As opposed to the other detris that I haven't shown!






Yes, that is a single lonely vise jaw on the right.

I think the follow rest fits a big lathe.  Appears the center would be about 5 inches about the compound.

I'm not sure what the item is at left.  Is it possible it is for a horizontal mill?  IE the support between the overarm and the spindle?

The front left item looks to me to be for holding a boring bar in a lantern tool post.  

Craig


----------

